# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Hand Schmerz

## SwissTrail

hallo zusammen,

war heute wieder fahren und es ist immer das selbe,nach 2-3 runs schmerzen meine hände (vorallem die finger) unheimlich und langsam nervt mich das echt.
jetzt meine frage, soll ich versuchen weichere grips zu verwenden,welche sind zum downhill fahren geeignet?
ich habe auch schon mit der gabel härte ausprobiert ob ich da etwas machen kann und habe igrendwie das gefühl dass viel weicher nicht unbedingt gut ist,oder doch sind ca 7.5 bar in der boxxer bei 70kg kampfgewicht...? 

und wenn alles nicht hilft,kennt jemand übungen wie ich die kraft in meinen händen trainieren kann? dann begegne ich dem problem halt mit purer gewalt  :Smile: 

vielen dank!

----------


## fipu

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hab mir dann solche Kraftgriffe=> www.sportxx.ch/g3.cms/s_page/...oduct/4719.138 geholt. Jetzt passts. Sonst geht wohl auch dieser Ball mit der Kugel drinnen, welche durch das kreisen des Handgelenkes in Bewegung gehalten werden muss. 

Oder eben, Griffe (ev. Oury) etc. ausprobieren.

Ach ja:
https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...erzende+Finger
https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...erzende+Finger

----------


## V10Rider

Ich kann dir wirlkich nur empfehlen kauf die so nen billigen handtrainer und jeden abend einfach mal 3X 20mal mit jeder hand. und du wirst nach na woche merken wies schon besser wird. Mir hats geholfen das ich mir angewöhnt hab viel zentraler und lockerer aufm bike zu stehen den Lenker schon Festhalten aber nicht zusammenpressen das alles zu spät ist und auch nicht dauer bremse machen ( gut bei manchen Strecken gehts nicht anders ) um den Händen immer wieder mal zeit zu geben sich zu entspannen.

Nem Kolegen haben auch so spezielle Griffe geholen die an die Form der Hand anppasst sind. Ich halte nichts von denen aber evtl. hilfts dir ja.

Ride on

----------


## stephan-

zusätzlich zum handtraining ansich einfach viel fahren gehen. wenn man am ende vom tag schon im arsch ist kann man es sich auch auf ner leichten strecke mit vielen bremswellen nochmal richtig besorgen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SwissTrail

vielen dank für die antworten! werde einfach meine hände gezielt trainieren, habe sogar noch einen powerball zuhause, also perfekt! 

trotzdem habe ich noch eine frage wegen der boxxer (ja ist jetzt ein bisschen offtopic) was denkt ihr zu 7.5bar und 70kg? ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie zu weich wird wenn ich noch weniger reinmache,habe noch ca 2cm übrig,aber weiss nicht ob sie zu leicht durchschlägt wenn sie weicher ist!?

----------


## stephan-

wenn du nur 180mm nutzt dann mach sie auf jedenfall noch weicher. die gabel hat durch ihr system eh ne hohe endprogression und außerdem darf die gabel auf einer harten strecke ruhig pro fahrt einmal durchschlagen oder eben bei patzern. die gabel explodiert nicht, nur weil sie mal durchschlägt.
also reduzier den druck und geh fahren. schlägt sie 5x pro abfahrt durch machste natürlich mehr druck rein..

einfach ausprobieren.

----------


## SwissTrail

habe sie weicher gemacht und es geht deutlich besser was die hände angeht,werde noch ein bisschen an der härte bzw. weichheit des fahrwerks (auch vom dämpfer) ausprobieren! 
powerball training wird auch gemacht!

vielen dank für alle tips und anregungen!

----------


## uwerich

noch eine tipp wäre es ein bisschen klettern zu gehen.
macht spaß und...
macht muckis auf den fingern. :Big Grin: 


u

----------


## kmg83

hab das problem mit meinen finger das die schmerzen,weil ich zu fest den lenker halte,meine lösung : sporttape,klebe meine finger zwischen den knöcheln ab ,und hab seit dem keine probleme mehr

----------


## JWalter

Mit sowas kann man auch trainieren: pdb08.contentforsports.de/xfi...1855_14363.jpg Naja aber viel Fahren ist immer ne Lösung zu allen problemen...;D

----------


## AbrasiveA

Klar, viel fahren ist eigentlich immer die Lösung für solche Probleme  :Mr. Yellow: 
Letzte Woche habe ich zum ersten Mal ein Ganztagesticket für den Bikepark gekauft und geschaut, dass ich zwischen den Abfahrten meinen Händen Pausen gegönnt habe. Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich zuwenig fahre und die Hände dann quasi nicht im Training sind. Hab dann immer höllische Schmerzen in den Fingern nach der vierten Abfahrt. Aber wie gesagt, mit Pausen dazwischen geht's. Und das Training mit dem Handtrainer hört sich auch ganz nützlich an...

----------


## Laubfrosch

vom fahren allein wird der schmerz nicht besser,
wenns weh tut musste aufhören. 
aber du musst halt kontinuierlich fahren und dann kannste irgendwann länger ohne schmerzen fahren, 

die die sagen das sie keine schmerzen haben, fahren einfach zu wenig.

----------


## myinspiration

Meine Hand schmerzt nicht mehr, seit ich ein Bike mit Federung an der Vordergabel gekauft habe. Vorher war ich der totale Purist und wollte so ein Ding nicht haben... direkt die Kraftübertragung spüren und so. Aber mit der Zeit kamen dann eben die Schmerzen in der rechten Handwurzel und der Arzt hat mich dringend gebeten, meine Maxime zu überdenken. Tja, und jetzt ist das schon viel besser geworden.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Probier's doch mal mit extra-Schutz-Handschuhen, ich hatte auch immer Aufschürfungen und dergleichen, aber mit Handschuhen ist das Problem gelöst  :Smile:

----------


## kub

Hi,

ja das problem hatte ich auch. Hat im Herbst angefangen, wo es kalt war. Es war eine Entzündung von Mittel-und Ringfinger. Die Kombi von Kalt und den Vibrationen war nicht gut. Hat bei mir sogar 2 Monate gedauert bis es besser war. Eine Lösung dafür hab ich leider nicht.

LG

----------


## noox

Ich habe auch immer wieder mal Schmerzen in den Fingern. Das erste mal auftetreten ist es, als ich bei sehr kalten Temperaturen unterwegs war. Hat dann über den ganzen Winter angehalten.

Mir hat dann ein Freund gesagt, der sich auf Sportverletzungen spezialisiert hat, ich soll da wirklich gscheit reinmassieren - kann teilweise sehr weh tun. Dann lösen sich Verklebungen und Ablagerungen. Das hat auch wirklich geholfen. Und hat auch später, als das hin und wieder aufgetreten ist geholfen. Also massieren und dehnen.

----------


## kub

> Mir hat dann ein Freund gesagt, der sich auf Sportverletzungen spezialisiert hat, ich soll da wirklich gscheit reinmassieren - kann teilweise sehr weh tun. Dann lösen sich Verklebungen und Ablagerungen. Das hat auch wirklich geholfen. Und hat auch später, als das hin und wieder aufgetreten ist geholfen. Also massieren und dehnen.


hey fein! Danke für den Tipp!
Das heißt eigentlich auch, dass es eine altersbedingte Erscheinung sein kann  :Bawling:

----------

